# ivf referral process



## uzoamaka (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi All,

I've only just joined this forum and I'm so confused.

I'm hoping to get ivf on the nhs but I'm not sure if the gp has to refer me or if my consultant refers me to the ivf centre.

Please can anyone living within the west hertfordshire pct advise.

Thanks


----------



## scaredbuthopeful (Apr 23, 2010)

Im not from your area but i would pressume it will be the same.  I am starting IVF in July in teesside.  I intially went to my doctors and explained i had been ttc for 3 years.  They did initial blood tests to check my hormone levels to see if i produced fertile eggs.  After that i was referered to my hospital and was investigated further.  I had dye put in my tubes and monitored, one was completely blocked and the other dripped the dye out slowly.  I started on Clomid a few months after to see if that worked but it didnt.  I then got referred to james cook hospital and had loads more tests done and after my doctor deciding i would not become pregnant naturally he put me on the waiting list, i am at the top now and im starting in July. the whole process took me a few years as they try allsorts first.  The early treatments may work for you if you havnt already has them x


----------



## TaraAbel (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,
  I did not want to read and run, I am sure you will get plenty of advice and people to chat to in the same boat on here they are all very friendly. I got refered from my GP, you normally have to have been trying for over a year and you and partner been together for over 2.5 years. Do you have any medical problems? or are you just struggling to concieve at the moment and think there could be a problem? I have severe endo, PCOS and have had Peritonus and severe internal infections after appendisectomy went wrong. I am in Staffordshire I am afraid, but NHS is roughly the same all over, so rules are differentt in each county here you need a BMI of under 29, some others are 27 or 32 so it just depends. Have you spoke to you GP about it?

Wishing you lots of luck and baby dust 

Tara x x x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

uzoamaka and welcome to Fertility Friends 

Hiya hun, Usually the first port of call is yor GP, then he/she will refer you from there after initail tests etc. If you tell me a little more about yourself, I'll leave you some more info which i hope will help 
Have a good mooch around the site and feel free to post in any area, (If you're not sure which area to post in, then please pm me ) and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*   CLICK HERE

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## uzoamaka (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for your replies everyone.

I've been through all the routine tests and I have a lot of adhesions due to previous laps to remove a non communicating uteru (i have uterine didelphys).
My consultant has written to the GP with his findings and advised ivf as the only option.

I saw my gp yest and she didnt seem to have a clue about anything ivf related. Not very pleased. All she knows is there's a waiting list of up to two years on nhs!


----------

